# Best Vibrator



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Want to get my bit on the side a vibrator to keep her ticking over. So whats the best ones and why!

Personal recommendations and experiences welcome - picture/videos not necessary but may help me to make my mind up.

I did think about getting a pool que, but i think she may 'take it' the wrong way and think i think shes big.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

This comes highly recommended:










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Does it have an attachment you (being a woman) would slide down/sit on?
Do you need a seatbelt? Could be a long way down if you fell. 
Does it have a silent mode?
Is the tank for Auto lub?

Did the earth move for you?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Does it have an attachment you (being a woman) would slide down/sit on?
> Do you need a seatbelt? Could be a long way down if you fell.
> Does it have a silent mode?
> Is the tank for Auto lub?
> ...


You seem to know a lot about the phuckers. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ive got parkinsons, the wife just climbs on board and sits there, she loves it.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Leg said:


> Ive got parkinsons, the wife just climbs on board and sits there, she loves it.


Is this your wife?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got parkinsons, the wife just climbs on board and sits there, she loves it.
> ...


Lucky old Parky, 2 birds together.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Knew this forum had no balls when it came to topical debates. Climax of this part of the forum is if you see a user in it at the same time as you :roll:

I'll buy her a remote control i can use it too then


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Knew this forum had no balls when it came to topical debates. Climax of this part of the forum is if you see a user in it at the same time as you :roll:
> 
> I'll buy her a remote control i can use it too then


Don't forget the batteries or is it manual? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im still trying to get a good grip on it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You need to ask V. He's an expert on topics like this :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought that was just bum loving. :lol:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Rabbit... and a rampant one at that

SEOT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## hooshtt (Jun 26, 2007)

rampant rabbit.

got my gf one and she loves it :roll: but be careful can be used against you.


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

hooshtt said:


> be careful can be used against you.


Oooer!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

hooshtt said:


> rampant rabbit.
> 
> got my gf one and she loves it :roll: but be careful can *be used against you.*




Where :?: In a court of law


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Having worked for Anne Summers for a while , I can help you there
I totally agree Rampant Rabbit EVERY time
But do the Platinum one :drool: ooh er
But please be warned this does mean that you have to give a good performance every time after as they are excellent

Then check out some good deals on mapping 
Sorry had to do that
Sarah


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Having worked for Anne Summers for a while , I can help you there
> I totally agree Rampant Rabbit EVERY time
> But do the Platinum one :drool: ooh er
> But please be warned this does mean that you have to give a good performance every time after as they are excellent
> ...


Well I guess it was only a matter of time before my old mate Sarah would offer her opinion on this subject :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Having worked for Anne Summers for a while , I can help you there
> ...


That's the mapping, no doubt :roll:


----------



## hooshtt (Jun 26, 2007)

what i ment was, it will sometimes out preform you! and you will become a redudent tool who is only used when the batteries have died!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Having worked for Anne Summers for a while , I can help you there
> I totally agree Rampant Rabbit EVERY time
> But do the Platinum one :drool: ooh er
> But please be warned this does mean that you have to give a good performance every time after as they are excellent
> ...


Would you recommend the big end conversion?


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
No it is not required :? 
The performance is excellent to start with  
Sarah


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

hooshtt said:


> what i ment was, it will sometimes out preform you! and you will become a redudent tool who is only used when the batteries have died!


You'll have to use your imagination a little ====> and you won't be redundant :roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Having worked for Anne Summers for a while.......I should of realised by now that there's no 'e' in 'Anne'


 :roll: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

shes had everyone else in her im told :roll:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Try one of these:

http://www.cloneawilly.com :twisted:

Note to self: I really must visit the powder room more often, such interesting topics.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Widget said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Having worked for Anne Summers for a while.......I should of realised by now that there's no 'e' in 'Anne'
> ...


There's no "of" after should, either. :-*


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Of course, if you get bored with it you could always use it for other things:

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30100-1280573,00.html


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > AwesomeSarah said:
> ...


And her Rabbit's don't eat lettuce!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

StuarTT said:


> Of course, if you get bored with it you could always use it for other things:
> 
> http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30100-1280573,00.html


:lol: :lol: :lol:
Is that a gun in your carrier bag or .................?! 

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


I might have known Iâ€™d find you in here somewhere Barry. :wink: 

How are you?  Iâ€™ve missed you 

:-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > CH_Peter said:
> ...


Is it appropriate to say that my batteries have been recharged :lol:

Missed you to sexy one :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Eveready? 

Still not been to the opticians than? :roll: :-*


----------

